# Imprintables Warehouse Offers Myogrid� Women�s Long-Sleeve Compression Shirt



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*Imprintables Warehouse Offers Myogrid® Women’s Long-Sleeve Compression Shirt*

With the new women’s Myogrid® long-sleeve compression shirt, you can meet the needs of serious athletes who are looking for a performancewear garment that will keep them cool and dry, eliminate odor and reduce the risk of chafing that is often an issue in longer sporting events such as triathlons or marathons. 

Offered by Imprintables Warehouse as part of its new collection, this shirt was specifically engineered for targeted muscle compression support. This can help an athlete keep muscles warm, which prevents muscle strain and fatigue.

It is made of 90 percent nylon/10 percent spandex with targeted ventilation areas for maximum breathability. It comes in black and gray in women’s sizes ranging from extra small up through 2XL. A men’s companion version also is available. 

The ideal method of decorating performancewear is with vinyl cutter or printer-cutter materials as they do not have as great an impact on the garment’s performance characteristics, and there are specialized products designed to adhere to 100 percent polyester without fear of dye migration or peeling. Imprintables Warehouse also offers a full line of these products. 

Imprintables Warehouse is your premier online destination for apparel decorating and sign making equipment and supplies. Their online selection includes performance apparel, vinyl cutters, Stahls’ heat presses, heat-applied and sign vinyl materials. For more information, visit www.imprintables.com, or contact them at (800)-347-0068; fax (412)-774-2231; email: [email protected].


----------

